# 24 ft. Raven sailboat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for 24 foot Raven centerboard fiberglass sailboat. Does anyone have knowledge of #211? During the early 50''s it was on the Tenn. River. During the late 50''s and the 60''s it was at Mentor Harbor east of Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## jimmacfarlane (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raven*

I have sail # 225 Raven made by Cape Cod Shipbuilding Ltd.

It is 24 fiberglass centre board day sailer. Home port for many years was Buffalo Canoe Club on Lake Erie Canada. Now Port Dalhouse Ont. Lake Ontario
Can Send Pictures Great Boat Fast

Regards

Jim Macfarlane


----------



## LUIGI100 (Apr 6, 2008)

I Think All The Ravens Were Made By Cape Cod Shipbuilding Co.

Did You Guys Know There Is A Rave Website Now. Some People Out In California Are Putting It Together.


----------



## LUIGI100 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Roller Furling*

Can Anybody Tell Me What Is Involved In The Installation Of A Roller Furling. I Would Like To Put It On A 24' Daysailer.
Lou


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Installing a roller furling unit isn't all that hard. Most will recommend you replace the forestay, if it is more than a few years old.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

LUIGI100 said:


> I Think All The Ravens Were Made By Cape Cod Shipbuilding Co.
> 
> Did You Guys Know There Is A Rave Website Now. Some People Out In California Are Putting It Together.


Sure is its

ravenclasssailing.org

Still under construction, but lots of neat stuff out there now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Raven 221*



lighthouse51 said:


> Looking for 24 foot Raven centerboard fiberglass sailboat. Does anyone have knowledge of #211? During the early 50''s it was on the Tenn. River. During the late 50''s and the 60''s it was at Mentor Harbor east of Cleveland, Ohio.


As of 1967, the last known owner was:
Ted Nyland
5940 Forest Ridge Rd
North Olmsted, OH 44070


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Raven 225 pictures*



jimmacfarlane said:


> I have sail # 225 Raven made by Cape Cod Shipbuilding Ltd.
> 
> It is 24 fiberglass centre board day sailer. Home port for many years was Buffalo Canoe Club on Lake Erie Canada. Now Port Dalhouse Ont. Lake Ontario
> Can Send Pictures Great Boat Fast
> ...


I'd love to see your pictures. Maybe put some on our site:
ravenclasssailing.org
Please send them to me


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*raven #7*

i have raven #7 i bought it in the 80s i bought it to race on the tennessee river 100 mile race it was a fast boat also sailed in lake erie could be for sale phone 567 204 6748


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Send pictures for post on ravenclasssailing.org


----------



## surfbob9 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ravens*

Looking for Raven sailboats for sail. Fiberglass only please. (sorry, no woodworking skills!). Perfer East coast.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check out: CRF Gear Catalog. There are 2 other boats available (California) 260 and 267, also.


----------



## anemoneii (Jul 7, 2000)

There used to be a bunch of Ravens in Port Jefferson NY in the 60's, I've sailed them a few times. Sailed in the Raven Nationals in 1983 in Mount Sinai NY


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ceaser44 said:


> i have raven #7 i bought it in the 80s i bought it to race on the tennessee river 100 mile race it was a fast boat also sailed in lake erie could be for sale phone 567 204 6748


I'd sure like to see some pictures. Email to: [email protected]
-Doug-


----------



## JohnKomp (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello,

I happened to run across your post in regards to a Raven 24'. I have one located in the upper peninsula of Michigan.

Pictures of Sail #308 can be found here

You may make inquiries to 906-792-5746
Thank You


----------

